# Tuxonice stopped working with kernel upgrade to 2.6.31

## kly84g

I have had Tuxonice working reliably on an amd64 system with 2.6.30 for a month, after it worked well on 2.6.29 for about four months. Though it refused to recognize that LZO compression existed with 2.6.30, it hibernated without using compression. So I upgraded the kernel to try to overcome this problem.  Now it hangs when I try to hibernate.

Hardware: Dell Latitude D520 with Core 2 Duo CPU and Intel 945GM graphics.

From /var/log/hibernate.log:

```
Starting suspend at Mon Oct 5 11:48:44 CDT 2009

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureTuxOnIceCapable ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate: [12] Executing FBSplashStartSuspend ...

hibernate: [12] Executing SplashStartSuspend ...

/proc/splash not found. Bootsplash disabled.

hibernate: [20] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [20] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [30] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [30] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [40] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [40] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [50] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [50] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ...

hibernate: [60] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [60] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [70] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [70] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [80] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [80] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate: [90] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [90] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate: [94] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [95] Executing SplashProgress ...

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToTuxOnIceVT ...

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [98] Executing EnableSwsuspBootsplash ...

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUSuspend ...

hibernate: [98] Executing TuxOnIceConfigSet ...

FATAL: Module lzo not found.

Warning: Chosen TuxOnIce compressor (lzo) is not available. Compression disabled.

hibernate: [99] Executing DoTuxOnIce ...

hibernate: Activating TuxOnIce ...

(END)

```

From .config:

```
les@m2 /usr/src/linux $ grep LZO .config

CONFIG_JFFS2_LZO=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_FAVOURLZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## albright

I doubt that the compressor is your problem. What happens if you

comment out the compressor line in hibernate.conf?

----------

## kly84g

 *Quote:*   

> I doubt that the compressor is your problem. What happens if you
> 
> comment out the compressor line in hibernate.conf?

 

It suspends and restores correctly, without, of course, using compression.

I think the compressor must be the problem.

----------

## albright

sorry for th red herring - on my system without lzo I get the

"disabling" message but hibernation proceeds to work fine ...

----------

## kly84g

The disabling message was what I got with 2.6.30. But with LZO commented out now in 2.6.31, I now seem to be getting perfectly working suspend and resume, and it does both about three times faster than with 2.6.30.

So thanks for the red herring.

But I'd still like to know why LZO is not working.

----------

## DaggyStyle

where are you suspending to?

----------

## kly84g

The location (specified on the grub.conf kernel line) is /dev/sda7 which is a 1GB swap partition.

----------

## DaggyStyle

post your config files

----------

## kly84g

tuxonice.conf (comments omitted)

```
UseTuxOnIce on

Reboot no

EnableEscape on

DefaultConsoleLevel 0

Encryptor none

ImageSizeLimit nocache

FullSpeedCPU on

Include common.conf
```

common.conf (comments omitted)

```
Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 3

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

FBSplash on

FBSplashTheme suspend2

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

your missing something, add

```
Compressor lzo
```

 to /etc/hibernate/tuxonice.conf and retry again

----------

## kly84g

Interesting.  Now it works with LZO compression.  But on my trial run, with the compression takes about two seconds longer, both on the suspend and the restore. Is that normal?

I still have no idea why it would hang previously, giving the error message (copied from the log file)

```
FATAL: Module lzo not found.
```

 I haven't touched the kernel.

----------

## kly84g

Now it has stopped hibernating again.

From messages:

```
Oct  6 22:38:08 m2 sudo:      les : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/les/Documents ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/hibernate

Oct  6 22:38:08 m2 sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Oct  6 22:38:08 m2 sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Oct  6 22:38:12 m2 [ 7963.199836] TuxOnIce 3.0.1, with support for [usm], [swap storage], [file storage], checksumming, compression, userui.

Oct  6 22:38:12 m2 [ 7963.199921] Initiating a hibernation cycle.
```

From hibernate.log

```
Starting suspend at Tue Oct 6 22:38:09 CDT 2009

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureTuxOnIceCapable ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate: [12] Executing FBSplashStartSuspend ...

hibernate: [20] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [30] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [40] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [50] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ...

hibernate: [60] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [70] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [80] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate: [90] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate: [94] Executing FBSplashProgress ...

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToTuxOnIceVT ...

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUSuspend ...

hibernate: [98] Executing TuxOnIceConfigSet ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoTuxOnIce ...

hibernate: Activating TuxOnIce ...

```

(end of file)

I'll disable compression and try it again.

----------

## kly84g

Works without compression.  I'll crank up the log level and see if I get any ideas.

----------

## kly84g

With LogVerbosity set to 4, and lzo compression re-enabled, it works normally (once, anyway). But I can see now that the uncompressed size is under 100 megabytes, less than 10% of my swap space, so I'm leaving it with no compression until it gives some trouble.  It's faster, and seems more reliable.

----------

## z0ny

Unfortunately I am having a similar issue. I am not exactly sure when it stopped working, my *guess* is after the udev update some days ago. My current kernel is 2.6.31.5 (vanilla-sources).

tuxonice.conf

```
UseTuxOnIce on

Reboot no

EnableEscape on

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor none

Encryptor none

FullSpeedCPU on

Include common.conf
```

common.conf

```
Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 3

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

RestartServices alsasound

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

hibernate.log

```
Starting suspend at Mon Nov 23 08:24:58 CET 2009

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ... 

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureTuxOnIceCapable ... 

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ... 

hibernate: [30] Executing ServicesStop ... 

Executing /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 [32;01m*[0m Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ... 

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ... 

Saved /proc/sys/kernel/modprobe is /sbin/modprobe

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

Unloading blacklisted modules listed /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Module version for ipw2100 is 

Module version for ipw2200 is 

Module version for snd_bt_sco is 

Module version for ndiswrapper is 79616

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ... 

xhacks: changing console from 1 to 15

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToTuxOnIceVT ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUSuspend ... 

Switched to performance, with min freq at 1801000

Switched to performance, with min freq at 1801000

hibernate: [98] Executing TuxOnIceConfigSet ... 

hibernate: [99] Executing DoTuxOnIce ... 

hibernate: Activating TuxOnIce ...
```

The result after trying to hibernate is a hanging TuxOnIce text UI when doing the atomic copy/restore (at 42/80MB?). Enabling the compression does not help. Any ideas how to debug this? Thanks in advance.

----------

## z0ny

Never mind, upgrading to 2.6.31.6 solved the problem.

----------

